# Angeln in Costa Rica



## fugenleim (6. März 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich werde im Mai für 2 Wochen Urlaub in Costa Rica machen und würde dort gerne das ein oder andere mal die Angel ins Wasser halten.
Wir haben bis jetzt nur den Flug gebucht und werden vor Ort einen Mietwagen haben, so dass wir flexibel sind. Da wir den Urlaub nicht als Angelurlaub geplant haben, werden wir auch keine Ausrüstung mitnehmen, aber vielleicht war ja einer von Euch schon mal da und hat z.B. geführte Touren mitgemacht oder weiß wo man sich Ausrüstung leihen/kaufen kann. Alles was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe an Bootstouren war extrem teuer, vielleicht gibt es ja andere Möglichkeiten bei Einheimischen o.ä.
Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar und wie gesagt wo in Costa Rica ist unerheblich, da wir sowieso eine Rundtour planen.

Danke und viele Grüße,


----------



## PsychoBo (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Costa Rica*

Hallo Fugenleim,

Wenn du Tipps haben willst, musst du schon etwas genauer schreiben, wo es hingehen soll. Auch die Schweiz Mittelamerikas ist nicht gerade klein und bietet 2 Ozeane mit sehr unterschiedlichen Angelmöglichkeiten.

Am Pazifik wird es sicherlich leichter werden eine Tour zu machen oder einen Guide zu finden. In nahezu jedem Küstenort habe ich Anbieter von Angeltouren gesehen. Karibikseite sind die Anbieter dünner gesäht. 

Gerade weil ihr mit einem Mietwagen unterwegs seid, würde ich definitiv eine Reiserute, ein paar Wobbler und ein bisschen Gummi mitnehmen. Auch wenn es kein Angelurlaub ist, bleibst du doch Angler...  

Viele Grüße
Boris


----------



## Schulle01 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Costa Rica*

Morgen Fugenleim,


Ist bei mir zwar schon länger her, dass ich in CR war, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Du eigentlich überall jemanden
findest, der mit Dir angeln geht.
Es hängt aber immer von Deinen Erwartungen ab.
Boote zum Offshore und Inshorefischen findest Du am Pazific relativ häufig.
An der Karibikseite von CR ist das etwas schwieriger aber auch da möglich.
Dafür kannst Du an der Karibikseite einfach mal versuchen mit den Fischern zu sprechen.
Die nehmen einen eigentlich mit raus oder organisieren gegen Bezahlung ne Tour im Küstenbereich.
Angeln an den Flussmündungen und von der Küste direkt ist auch möglich finden sich eigendlich überall Guides.
Süsswasserangeln wird zumindest am Arenalsee auch von Guides angeboten.

Ob es sich noch lohnt weiss ich nicht.
Bis vor fünf Jahren war es aber Klasse, wenn auch etwas abhängig von den Jahreszeiten und den Ansprüchen des Einzelnen.

Tight lines
Tight lines


----------



## fugenleim (18. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Costa Rica*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Ich denke ich werde dann doch ein bisschen Ausrüstung mitnehmen, dann kann man auch spontan mal anhalten und sein Glück versuchen.

Danke noch einmal und VG


----------



## fugenleim (21. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Costa Rica*

Je mehr ich mich über dieses Thema schlau mache, desto größer wird die Lust dort zu Angeln 
Deshalb noch eine Frage zur Ausrüstung: Was würdet ihr mir als Grundausrüstung für das Angeln vom Strand aus oder Inshore empfehlen? 
(Rute(Länge, Wurfgewicht), Schnur, Größe der Köder, etc).Habe gelesen das Flussmündungen zu empfehlen sind, da dort die Fischvielfalt am größten ist. Kann ich mir das grundsätzlich vorstellen, wie ein Tag hier am Wasser (meinetwegen mit Gummi auf Zander)oder gibt es große unterschiede hinsichtlich Montagen, Tageszeiten, Köder, Stellen etc.?
Viele Grüße,
Robin


----------



## Weruda (24. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Costa Rica*

Ich war schon 2x je 3 Wochen meine Tante dort besuchen, welche mit einem Tico verhairatet ist. Wir kriegen also wirklich immer die besten Tips direkt von den Einheimischen 
Wir haben Urlaub in Manuel Antonio gemacht und dort dann Off/Inshore geangelt. Bisschen weiter weg gabs auch n großes Mangrovengebiet an einem Fluss.

Montagen, die uns vorgestellt wurden, waren immer sehr simpel:
- off-shore 150-250g Blei mit Karabiner auf der Hauptschnur laufend, am Ende ein großen Einzelhaken mit Fischfilet -> fängt!
Meine mitgebrachte Grundrute mit 80-120g Wg hat den ersten Biss nich so gut verkraftet, sodass ich an der Boardwand auf den Knien hing und unser Guide mit Lederhandschuhe helfen musste 
Unterwegs haben wir noch kleine rote Barsche unter Chunks (Äste/Bäumen) und Wasserpflanzen mit freier Leine + Einzelhaken mit Fischfetzen gefangen. Also off-shore lieber die Ausrüstung an Board benutzen ;-)
- in-shore in zb. den Mangroven haben wir mit Garnelen geangelt, die es dort billig gibt oder von freundlichen Einheimischen vorher gefangen werden :-D
Dort beißen viele Barschähnliche Fische und aber auch Kugelfische. Pass ja mit deren scharfen Zähnen auf!
Montage auch wieder ähnlich:
- Patanoster mit 3 Einzelhaken und am Ende ein 50-80g Grundblei. Läuft richtig gut!

Köderfische (meist Bonitos, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere), wurden im Hafen direkt vor den Füßen mit Wurfnetz gefangen. Kann man bestimmt auch stippen oder so.

Viel Spaß! 

Nachtrag:
Natürlich hab ich viel mit Raubfischködern experimentiert. Blinker und leichter Pilker brachten ab und zu was vom Strand aus. Die großen Barsche und Brassen kamen aber alle auf Wurm/Garnele mit Grundmontage. (mach einfach den Einheimischen alles nach, so haben wir dann auch gefangen)


----------



## Schulle01 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Costa Rica*

Ich würde zum angeln in den Flußmündungen und vom Strand mit Kunstködern ne " Hechtrute " ca 80-100 gr Wurfgewicht bei einer Länge ab 270 cm empfehlen.
Gut ging an der Pazifikküste nei Manuel Antonio die Farbe weiß
( Bucktailstreamer) und "Redhead" (Wobbler).
War aber immer sehr abhängig von den Jahreszeiten Inshore lief 
eigendlich nur in der Dry Season ( Trockenzeit ) in der GreenSeason (Regenzeit) ist das Wasser durch die Sedimente der Regenwaldflüsse meist zu trüb.
Für das Angeln mit Naturködern kann es ruhig eine Ausrüstung der 20lbs Klasse sein.
Speziell wenn Du am Abend oder der Nacht mit Köderfisch angeln willst.Da können auch mal Snapper, Grouper und Jacks von 20 Pfund und darüber an den Haken gehen.
Vom Pier im Hafen Quepos hab ich früher Roosterfische bis 35 Pfund gefangen. Soll heute aber nicht mehr erlaubt sein, da zu angeln.
Ob es vom Wellenbrecher auch verboten ist, weiß ich nicht.
Da soll es auch gut gewesen sein.;+
Ach ja, hier noch nen Tipp!
Geh an den Flußmündungen nicht zu nah ans Wasser!
Krokodile gibt es da fast überall!
Und da mein ich nicht nur die kleinen bis 1,5 meter!#d

Tight lines


----------



## fugenleim (24. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Costa Rica*

Ist auch mal spannend mit ganz anderen Problemen konfrontiert zu werden  als beim Angeln in DE, wo das gefährlichste wohl die eigenen Haken sind .  Spaß beiseite, danke für den Tipp, eine Krokodilkonfrontation muss ich  nicht haben. Ich denke für das Offshore-Angeln fehlt mir als Student das  nötige Kleingeld, bei den Angeboten, die ich bis jetzt im  Internet gesehen habe.Aber so wie ich das jetzt von Euch und aus dem Internet gelesen habe, wird dort also eher mit Naturködern und einfacher Montage geangelt. Find ich gut, je einfacher desto besser. Ein paar Kunstköder werd ich trotzdem mitnehmen, um noch flexibler zu sein und ich gehe davon aus, dass es in CR in den größeren Städten auch noch Angelgeschäfte bei denen man sich das ein oder andere kaufen kann und noch weitere Tipps bekommt oder?
Vielen Dank noch einmal für die detaillierten Rückmeldungen#6#6 habt mir sehr geholfen Jetzt geht es langsam darum die Route zu planen.


----------



## Schulle01 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Costa Rica*

Also so wirkliche Angelläden hab ich nicht gesehen.
Ich habe die weißen Bucktailstreamer in einem Laden in Quepos gekauft in dem man sonst Baumaterialien bekommt.
Außer den Streamern gab es lediglich ein paar Bleie und einfachste Haken.
Kommt aber sicher darauf an, wo Du gerad bist.
Hab es damals irgendwie bei keinem meiner CR Tripp`s zum Arenalsee geschaft!
Da soll es anglerisch besser sortiert sein.
Weiß es aber lediglich aus Gesprächen.


----------



## Weruda (28. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Costa Rica*

Es gibt in Quepos auch n Angelladen. Kann man nich wirklich verfehlen, weil da sau viele Ruten usw. dran rum baumeln. (Stand 2012) Der verkauft nebenbei auch Tauch-Equip und berät sehr gut. 
Bei den krokos stimm ich voll zu!
Wir waren 2006 das erste mal da und im Hotel Karahe (gutes Hotel, damals zumindest). Gleich daneben Richtung Strand is ein kleiner Bach. Als noch Jungspunte sind wir da hoch und runter gerannt. N Jahr danach hat meine Tante ihren WauWau da wegen nem Kroko verloren.
Auch in den Bewässerungsgräben nebst Palmenplantagen und Feldern is meist alles voll (auch wenn sie eher schüchtern sind).
Wenn wir nochmal dahin fahren, nehm ich mal bissl schweres Räuber-Tackle mit und probier die Tips im oberen Post ;-)
Beim Arenal hab ich keine Angler gesehen, aber der See sah sehr sehr reizvoll aus


----------



## fugenleim (24. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Costa Rica*

Eine Nachfrage habe ich dann doch noch. Da Costa Rica ja zu einem großen Teil aus Naturschutzgebieten besteht, frage ich mich wie es dort mit dem Angeln ist? In Deutschland ist es ja selbstverständlich verboten im Naturschutzgebiet zu fischen, aber ich frage mich wie in CR Naturschutzgebiet definiert wird. Geht mir nicht darum gezielt in Naturschutzgebieten zu fischen, eher darum nicht ausversehen dort zu fischen und dann evtl Probleme zu bekommen. Weiterhin habe ich gelesen, dass man eine Art Lizenz benötigt?
Viele Grüße


----------



## kyson (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Costa Rica*

Hey Fugenleim!
Bin demnächst auch in CR, 
wollte mal nach deinen Erfahrungen fragen die du gemacht hast. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (23. November 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Costa Rica*

Hi, hatte hier vor unserem Urlaub auch gelesen und möchte nur kurz meine Erfahrungen aus Puerto Jimenez, HAlbinsel Osa berichten.

Von vornerein war für mich klar, dass ich keine Touren zum Angeln buchen würde, mir einfach zu teuer alleine ... Die Touren starten dort ab 450 Dollar bis weit über 1000 Dollar für 1 Tag/Boot.

Waren dort 4 Tage jeweils nen halben Tag mit dem 2er Kajak vor der Küste unterwegs (Frau und ich) ... hab meiner Frau hinten die Reiserute in die HAnd gedrückt und mit ca. 10cm Wobblern schleppfischen gemacht ... ich war der Motor vorne :vik:

Leider ohne Erfolg was das Angeln angeht ... hab auch mit GArnelenmontage in allen möglichen Tiefen versucht, auch in der Bucht von LAnd aus ... aber nichts ... einmal vom Strand ne Roosterfish Attacke beobachtet, jede Menge kleine Fische weggespritzt und man hat deutlich die Rückenflosse des Roosters gesehen ... das war fast aufm Trockenen:c aber von Land aus hat die Spinfischerei mit verschiedenen Ködern nichts gebracht.
Hatte noch im Hafen von Quepos geschaut, ob man irgendwie auf die Molen kommt, aber alles eingezäunt inzwischen ... 

Hab dann noch etwas weiter nördlich von Puerto Jimenez am Strand in der BRnadung versucht mit Spinfischen, aber leider nichts.

Ansonsten ist Costa Rica aber dennoch sehr erfolgreich gewesen...Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen #6


----------



## Franz_16 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Costa Rica*

Hallo Sauerstoffklau,
herzlichen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Schade, dass es mit dem Fisch nicht geklappt hat.


----------

